# North Light Marina Red Snapper Challenge



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You beat me to it! 


http://www.northlightchallenge.com/


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Ha!Ha! Picking up your slack. Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't wait to fish this! Really enjoyed it last year. Hope to better our finish!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The forecast is getting better!! Calling for 2-3 but the wave models are showing sub three feet and getting better.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Received email that tournament may get pushed to Sunday due to weather. Call will be made at Captains meeting Friday night.

Hopefully forecast will change for the better before Friday.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

32 boats! 

Not bad considering the forecast.


----------

